# Old NFAA National Scores



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

How come when you go to look up old scores on the NFAA websight some of the scores are no longer shown? Do they drop the scores for the divisions that they drop? What I'm inquireing about are the old scores for the Pro BHFS division back in the late 70's and early 80's. There are no longer names or scores of us that shot in that division 

Paul


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

*NFAA History*

You might have best results addressing your question directly to the NFAA Historian -- Paul Davison E-mail Address(es): [email protected]


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Paul Payne said:


> How come when you go to look up old scores on the NFAA websight some of the scores are no longer shown? Do they drop the scores for the divisions that they drop? What I'm inquireing about are the old scores for the Pro BHFS division back in the late 70's and early 80's. There are no longer names or scores of us that shot in that division
> 
> Paul


i found it.... "under nfaa history"

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/about/history.cfm


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

south-paaw said:


> i found it.... "under nfaa history"
> 
> http://www.nfaa-archery.org/about/history.cfm


Still cant find it....What I'm looking for are the records for Pro BHFS. The division was active in the late 70's thru early 80's...I know because I shot in the division at Detroit Lakes and Watkins Glen and I have the Silver bowl from Detroit Lakes to prove it...That year the Bowls were presented by the Great Fred Bear and Fred sent me a Kodiak takedown with recurve and longbow limbs a few years later signed by him congradulating me on my win even though I was shooting a PSE Lazer at the time.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I am not seeing what you are looking for.....

and not to jack your thread but I find it rather sad that there are 64 National Champions from this years Nationals....:zip:


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> I am not seeing what you are looking for.....
> 
> and not to jack your thread but I find it rather sad that there are 64 National Champions from this years Nationals....:zip:


Hey BH I'm not seeing what I'm looking for either...That's why I'm asking about it...How come the scores from the divisions that were shot at a National Championship are no longer available? When they drop a division does the NFAA just drop the scores out of their records? I'm not positive but my guess is their are more divisions today than 30 yrs ago.

Paul


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Paul here ya go. This is from Robert Roades book. Ken


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

I Bow 2.

Thanks for your post...I'll have to find the book....but....It stilll does'nt answer my origional question???? How come these scores dont show on the NFAA website.. Art won the division in 78' but his scores dont show either.

Paul


----------

